# high rpm "tick"



## g35_cd6 (Jul 26, 2009)

I have a 03 g35 thats vortech supercharged.Its only bn FI for about 10000 miles. I have noticed some power loss and soon as i get to around 5K the car almost losses all power and refuses to advance much further than 5200. The engine has a speratic ticking sound. Have talked to several mechanics in and around my area and have heard anything from lifter noise, valve springs, and timing chain. Please post your input that might lead me to a diagnosis.


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

You got big enough injectors? Have them check your alpha reading to see if your leaning out.


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

Whats your mileage? Most 3.5 timing chains go out right at 60K.. I'm doing one now with 59,7xx, Only 300 more miles and It wouldn't have been warranty.....Also there is a bulletin for some 3.5's for engine ticking. It involves either ester oil or a timing chain.


----------

